# linux for an old windows 95 laptop



## phoenix9262 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey guys, wanted to know what would be a good distro package to make my old laptop into something a little more useful as maybe a internet server or email checker. i want the basics, like work and that stuff and it has to be able to run on 16MB of ram. yeah, it's old and this is probably a waste of text, but got any ideas?


----------



## phoenix9262 (Jul 30, 2006)

edit: it has a pentium 133 MHz processor, lol. know anything that will actually run on this???


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

you may want to look into deli linux. It's made for older computers

quote from the website:

"DeLi Linux stands for "Desktop Light" Linux. It is a Linux Distribution for old computers, from 486 to Pentium MMX 166 or so. It's focused on desktop usage. It includes email clients, graphical web browser, an office package with word processor and spreadsheet, and so on. A full install, including XOrg and development tools, needs not more than 350 MB of harddisk space.

The trick is, that DeLi Linux uses only "lightweight" alternative software. If you are looking for the newest KDE, GNOME or Mozilla, DeLi Linux will not make you happy. The test computer is a 486 laptop with 16 MB RAM, and all apps which comes with DeLi Linux are running smoothly. "

check it out here: http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/


----------



## phoenix9262 (Jul 30, 2006)

how hard to install?


----------



## phoenix9262 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok, it says it needs to find some file and it can't find it on the cd-rom, is there a uide to install this? i'm a noob here,


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately DeLi isn't the most user-friendly Linux distribution around. But with your hardware, it's pretty much your only option. Here's a little something I found:
http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125970


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Even DSL will be slow on that think, IMO you won't be able to get any GUI linux out of that laptop, it will probably be useful with command line.


----------

